# Curly Winged Flies



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me the best way to breed these flies as they are very difficult to keep.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Curly wing culture


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks is this the only method to cultur them by?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Dartfrog - Livefoods They do starter cultures and instructions


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

There are a few published recipes for culturing these most use milk or baby formulas for protein rather than an old fashioned piece of meat. There is a recipe in the Proffessional Breeders Series Livefoods book. There are also some commercially available mixtures which you'll find if you look at some of the European Dendrobatid suppliers but I've never tried them.

I ran a culture of Curly Wings last winter which I kept going for several generations using my own mixture of cuture medium that contained no meat or milk but the process was still quite smelly and there was a lot of man hours involved in maintaining the culture.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I am after a larger fly than fruit flies which i will be able to culture to ensure a constant supply to feed some of my amphibs.

Are there any others thant anyone knows of?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

If looking for larger food than fruit flies then I'd recommend bean weevils - so easy to culture and explosive when they get going.
You just need a container and some black eyed beans.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I do have some of these but to be honest my frogs are not that keen on them they much preffer other food.

I wanted something around the size of a house fly or curly wing etc. just wondered if there is another alternative out there that i can culture to keep a steady food source.

I will be feeding my red eyes these and my mantids so thats why i need them that sort of size.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya when culturing these flies i have heard that you can use honey for the flies to eat.

What do you feed the maggots? and will the flies be ok if fed treacle?


----------



## Dowsey (Oct 20, 2016)

What a good culturing media recipe


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you tried lesser wax moth? Easy to culture and smell much better the fruit fly cultures lol


----------



## Dowsey (Oct 20, 2016)

No not even heard of them to be honest


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Dartfrog sells starter cultures, you usually feed the larvae but the adults are roughly the size of a house fly. No idea whether the frogs will take them or their nutritional value though sorry.


----------



## MYA (Apr 15, 2010)

How about bloodworm turning into midges. Get a pond, not fish and you will get all sorts.


----------

